# i think it gelled



## hieroglyph (Jul 11, 2010)

or 
I've made a lava log!


----------



## krissy (Jul 11, 2010)

uuum  :shock: wow. if you intended the soap to be black as pitch then you sure accomplished it! that is some awesome lava soap! 
lol, but if you didn't mean for it to be black like that, please share what you did so i dont do it too! 

either way you got an amazing intense black!  


you could save this soap for Xmas time and give it as "lumps of coal"


----------



## hieroglyph (Jul 11, 2010)

krissy said:
			
		

> lol, but if you didn't mean for it to be black like that, please share what you did so i dont do it too!



Same oils as this one: 




lard
tallow
olive
cocoa butter
castor 

I used frozen coconut milk as half the water in both. Today the oils started to rice when i poured the lye.  I panicked and tossed in the FO (bay rum).
Its cooled off now and looks tan.

I think the oil temp was too high today. shruggs


----------



## Laurie (Jul 11, 2010)

Sorry...but I cannot see any pictures.


----------



## hieroglyph (Jul 11, 2010)

Laurie said:
			
		

> Sorry...but I cannot see any pictures.



strange, cuz i see them

post 1 link: http://i32.tinypic.com/xf2g4w.jpg

post 2 link: http://i28.tinypic.com/33wp2fc.jpg


----------



## Lesley (Jul 12, 2010)

Sorry, can't see any of the pictures, they're all red crosses


----------



## krissy (Jul 12, 2010)

that is weird. i see them still.

@hieroglyph- did you use anything to color it black? like charcoal?


----------



## Twilitr (Jul 12, 2010)

:?: idotn see black, i see a dark orange. What are you calling this one?


----------



## Bukawww (Jul 12, 2010)

No pics for me either


----------



## hieroglyph (Jul 12, 2010)

krissy said:
			
		

> that is weird. i see them still.
> 
> @hieroglyph- did you use anything to color it black? like charcoal?



Nah, it just overheated



			
				Twilitr said:
			
		

> :?: idotn see black, i see a dark orange. *What are you calling this one?*



MaGellin
or
MaAvatar


----------



## krissy (Jul 12, 2010)

Twilitr said:
			
		

> :?: idotn see black, i see a dark orange. What are you calling this one?



:?: that is so weird! i see pitch black with not a hint of any other color...?


----------



## CherryGardenGirl (Jul 12, 2010)

lol, I see dark orange too


----------



## PrairieCraft (Jul 12, 2010)

Well, since we are all chiming in on the color issue; I see jet black.


----------



## ewenique (Jul 13, 2010)

And as Sgt Shultz used to say - "I see nothing!"


----------



## tespring (Jul 13, 2010)

I see orange also...I could not figure out what people were talking about seeing black. lol  This is so strange.


----------



## ToniD (Jul 13, 2010)

ewenique said:
			
		

> And as Sgt Shultz used to say - "I see nothing!"



That made me laugh!  

I see black too.


----------



## krissy (Jul 13, 2010)

so is it really black or is it orange? i wonder why half of us see pitch black and half see orange.... :wink:


----------



## Twilitr (Jul 13, 2010)

lol i have no clue, i tired looking at it with different web pagers (Firefox, IE and google chrome) all got orange for me.


----------



## CherryGardenGirl (Jul 13, 2010)

Its probably the color settings on our monitors!  Pretty strange . . . makes ya wonder how many other times we've all been seeing different colors on this photo gallery!!!!


----------



## krissy (Jul 13, 2010)

that is weird cuz when i put up pics, i see the same color as the soaps are, no matter the computer. 
i wonder how many times we *think* something is so beautiful and the colors are amazing and yet the poster is complaining about them if we are all seeing something that isn't really there color wise... :shock:


----------



## Sunny (Jul 13, 2010)

it's dark orange to me.

i want to see cut pics!


----------



## BakingNana (Jul 14, 2010)

Can't see them either....red crosses.  Anyone know what gives?


----------



## agriffin (Jul 14, 2010)

hmmm, can't see them either, including your avatar.


----------



## supersoaper3000 (Jul 14, 2010)

For what it's worth it looks like a sort of pumpkin paste orange to me.  I would be interested in seeing cut pics too.

No prob seeing pics or avatars, not sure why some folks seem to be having issues...


----------



## emilaid (Jul 14, 2010)

I also see orange.... confused!!


----------



## emilaid (Jul 14, 2010)

i can also see the pics ok!!


----------



## Sunny (Jul 14, 2010)

supersoaper3000 said:
			
		

> For what it's worth it looks like a sort of pumpkin paste orange to me.  I would be interested in seeing cut pics too.
> 
> No prob seeing pics or avatars, not sure why some folks seem to be having issues...




i can see the pictures. exactly the same for me... looks sort of like pureed cooked pumpkin.

cut pics please hieroglyph!


----------



## krissy (Jul 14, 2010)

i think this is so funny with half of us seeing black and half orange so i took a pic of what i see on my screen. 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


so is this what is there or no?


----------



## Twilitr (Jul 14, 2010)

cool idea, This is the orange/pumpkin i see





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## JP4 (Jul 14, 2010)

orange, orange orange!
no black !

weird, isn't it?


----------



## hieroglyph (Jul 14, 2010)

tasha said:
			
		

> cut pics please hieroglyph!







Uploaded with ImageShack.us


the log on the left, the log slices on the far right, the same recipe with different FO in the middle


----------



## krissy (Jul 14, 2010)

very nice! and i see orange!! lol


----------



## BakingNana (Jul 14, 2010)

OK, now I see it.  All orange except for the one you posted as what appears on your screen.  I think the orange looks cool!


----------



## Best Natural Soap (Jul 15, 2010)

Ok- so, in the cut slices, the wet looking spots in the middles... I get these too, but only with honey or milk soaps.  Anyway, what causes this? Does the middle get stuck in gel? Or do the outer edges not gel? Or what???
The spots always go away during cure- I just find it interesting that they appear at all. 
 :?


----------



## Best Natural Soap (Jul 15, 2010)

...and, I agree. The orange does look cool!! What's the scent?


----------



## hieroglyph (Jul 16, 2010)

Best Natural Soap said:
			
		

> ...and, I agree. The orange does look cool!! What's the scent?



Bay Rum
the website in your tagline is nice, clean, simple.
kudos

edit: the soaps look awesome!
kudos x2


----------



## Best Natural Soap (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks! It's still a work in progress, but we're getting there.  :wink:


----------



## dcornett (Jul 19, 2010)

Looks like pumpkin pie. Mmmmm


----------

